# SOLO WERKS S1 Coilovers for CC's In stock and Shipping | $499* | at AMI



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*At long last Solo Werks has released the CC - MK5/6 platform S1 Coilovers!* 
*We are offering these complete coilover kits for:* 
 
*Lower 48 states - $499 shipped within the ** 

Hawaii / Alaska / PR - $559 shipped*http://www.amimotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=7548 
 
*Canada: $575+GST/HST shipped (all duties and taxes are taken care of by AMI)* 

*Click Here to Order* 

We have again had the pleasure of performing the Beta testing and first installation on this kit on a clean MK5 Jetta 2.0 DSG and have the measurements and data over and above the manufacturers specs  

The specs for the CC platform will be the same for the min max numbers :thumbup: 

*Here are the specs / details on the kit:* 

*Features at A Glance* 

Solo Werks S1 Coilover System - MK5 and MK6 - Premium Entry Level Coilover Suspension! 



NEW FORMULA Silver Zinc Plated Housings for superb corrosion resistance 

Silver spring perches - double lock ring design 

Platform Specific Spring Rates and Matched Valving 

Front 35-55mm (1.4-2.2") Lowering Range 

Rear 35-70mm (1.4-2.75") Lowering Range 

Includes shortened Sway Bar End links! 

3 year Limited Warranty 

 

Each Kit contains: 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












2 Front Threaded Coilover Dampers -NEW FORMULA Silver Zinc Plated with dual locking ring perches 

2 Front Springs+2 Helper springs 

2 Rear Dampers 

2 Front Swaybar End Links 

2 Rear Adjustable Perches 

2 Coilover Spanner Wrenches 

 
Please note, you must reuse your factory bump stops/dust boots with this kit. 



Here is the Beta Test car in its testing: 

*Stock height:* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










At the Solo Werks lowest "_recommended lowest setting - 55mm front 70mm rear_":* 
* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The Hub to Fender measurements for the Solo Werks Recommended max lowering: 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Solo Werks Posted Lowering ranges:* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











*AMI Tested max drop:* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*AMI Tested max drop measurements:* 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












Tire size as tested is 225/45/17 

The max lowering shown in the tables above is achieved at the lowest position of the threaded adjustment on both front and rear axles. 

Helper Springs have been retained and should not be removed! See notes below on the Helper Springs. 

These measurements allow for the shock absorbers both front and rear to have the minimum amount of travel required by the engineers to do their job before full bump stop engagement. 

Depending on your wheel and tire combination, you may need spacers to clear the coilover perch/springs. SOLO WERKS recommends at least 5mm clearance in this case. 

At the lowest level with some wheel/tire combinations, you may need to modify one or more of your body panels to allow for sufficient travel of the wheel inside the fenders. Please ensure that you have clearance from all obstacles through the complete travel of the wheels. 

 



NOTES: The Helper springs are there to keep tension on the main spring during full extension of the shock absorber. 

The main spring is not long enough on its own to keep the shock at full extension. 

Removal of the helpers will result in the main spring being able to travel away from its upper and lower spring perches, and will result in damage to your suspension as well as other components. 

DO NOT REMOVE THEM!!!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their questions & orders! 

Our shipping department is busy getting your kits shipped this afternoon for everyone who has ordered as of 3:00PM pacific time today, watch your email for tracking :thumbup: 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll be very interested to hear how these are on the CC when someone takes the plunge. Very interested!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like FK Streetlines


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Wonder if these are better then the FKs.... Wish I woulda waited for these!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

$499 is very affordable. 
Tempted. Very tempted. 

Need people with feedback to convince me.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone. 

If you are interested in reviewing a Solo Werks kit on your CC, we are interested in speaking with you! 

PM us with previous review / post history on a product either on this forum or another car forum and we will review your content and select one vortex member for a subsidized kit :thumbup: 

We look forward to hearing from you! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who ordered last week!!!! 

All orders that were received before 3 PM pacific time on Friday have been shipped, and your tracking information should be in your inbox (check your junk folder just in case!) :thumbup: 

All Questions have also been responded to that have been received as of Saturday evening. 

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone who ordered over the weekend!

All kits are on their way that were ordered before 2:30 PM today :thumbup:

For those who have ordered, do not forget to post your reviews online on Vortex or other forums and email your ship to info & Shirt Size into Solo Werks ([email protected]o-werks.com) along with the link to the thread and they will get a Solo Werks coilover shirt sent out!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Our shipping department is really busy trying to get out all the orders today!*










They get a bit carried away, but they are pretty sure they can get everyone's order that was placed in the last 24 hours out today!

Orders shipping out today will have tracking emailed to them via our automated system + UPS/FedEx :thumbup:

Keep the questions coming! eace:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Another great day!

As always, all orders received before 3:00 PM pacific time are in process and will be shipping today and tracking information will follow - watch your email boxes for the info (and check your Junk folder just in case)

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Online there isn't cc listed? How do I order CC ones


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

cvillarraga said:


> Online there isn't cc listed? How do I order CC ones


Its there  On our webcart link: Click Here

In the description (scroll all the way to the bottom), CC is listed 4th from the bottom :thumbup:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

cvillarraga said:


> Online there isn't cc listed? How do I order CC ones


After I posted I realized that you were probably referring to the Year Make Model look up, and that there was not a CC category.

I have had that fixed, and the S1 Coilovers have been categorized!

thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thursday Bump!

Keep the questions and orders coming!!!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

TGIF!!!!

All orders that were received before 3PM today are on their way via UPS / FedEx :thumbup:

We will be in and out of the office this weekend, so don't hesitate to send us a PM or email!

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Saturday Update. 

All PM's and emails have been responded to and all orders processed in the warehouse.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks to everyone who Ordered, PM'd or sent in Emails over the weekend :thumbup:*

All orders placed by 3:00PM today are on the shipping doc ready for pickup by UPS for domestic or FedEx for International - tracking numbers to follow in your inbox later tonight 

Let us know if you have any additional questions

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## robertlbates (May 30, 2010)

Anyone get these installed yet? Pics, ride quality, install comments, handling, etc


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

robertlbates said:


> Anyone get these installed yet? Pics, ride quality, install comments, handling, etc


It's pretty much FK Streetlines. :thumbup: They ride pretty ok on my friend's GTI.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump!*

All orders from the last 24 hours are on the shipping dock waiting for UPS/FedEx pickup :beer:

Thanks again for all the questions and orders!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Almost the end of another great week!*

As always, orders placed in the last 24 hours are on the dock and ready for UPS/Fedex to pickup and get on their way to their new owners - with tracking numbers automatically going to your inbox!

Let us know if you have any questions, and don't forget to post your reviews on Vortex and send in the link to the review and your info inc shirt size to [email protected] for your free shirt! :thumbup:

Just as a reminder, Solo Werks S1 Coilovers are in stock and shipping for:
*
MK2 + MK3's 2wd *(Golf, Jetta, Passat B3...) 

*MK4 2wd* (Golf, Jetta, Beetle...)

*MK5 + MK6 *(Golf, Rabbit, Jetta, Passat, Eos, CC, R32 ...)

All for $499 shipped within the lower 48! 

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Weekend!

Thanks again to everyone that has ordered and sent in questions on these kits :thumbup:

Our shipping department has all orders that have been received over the last 24 hours on the dock ready for UPS/FedEx pickup.

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Presidents Day for our US Customers & Family Day for many of our Canadian Customers!*

We hope everyone has had a great weekend 

Thanks to everyone who placed their orders over the weekend, our shipping staff is working to get everyone's order on their way today.

As always, your tracking information will be sent to your inbox from our system as well as UPS/FedEx.

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Don't Forget to post pics of your car when you get the kits installed! :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting. Any body got pics on a CC?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Great Day!*

As usual our staff is busy getting all of the orders out  

Tracking numbers are following shortly after pickup by UPS / FedEx :thumbup:

Keep the questions / PM's / emails coming!

For those of you interested in more Stormtroopers  Check out the artist's page Stormtroopers 365 for a years worth of Stormtrooper goodness

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## robertlbates (May 30, 2010)

As with Bthasht I would appreciate a review of these...pics and performance and such.

Thanks


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

robertlbates said:


> As with Bthasht I would appreciate a review of these...pics and performance and such.
> 
> Thanks


We have sent out a few kits to Passat and CC owners, and are also waiting for them to post their reviews!

The other MK5 & MK6 platform cars have been describing the ride as very much like an OEM sport suspension :thumbup:

For everyone else, all PM's and Emails have been responded to, and all orders processed and shipping as we speak.

Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*:thumbup: Thursday Bump!!! - Another Crazy day in the AMI Shipping Department :thumbup:*

For everyone who sent in a question or ordered today, all questions have been answered and our shipping department has all orders that were in before 2:00 PM today are on the dock ready for pickup by UPS/FedEx.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again for a great weekend! *

All PM's and Email questions and quotes have been responded to.

All orders placed from Friday until today before 3:00PM have been shipped and your tracking numbers should be in your inbox!

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Update*

Another busy day at AMI - All PM's, Emails and Orders have been processed and tracking numbers & answers are in your inbox :beer:

*Don't Forget, we also have MK2, MK3 & MK4 kits for your friends and family with other VW's in stock and shipping!*

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Interesting. Any body got pics on a CC?


Im tempted to buy these..but coilovers is like a "u get what u pay for" kinda deal for me..so im wondering if we can see a guinea pig CC.. ?? Thanx


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Aret4Euro said:


> Im tempted to buy these..but coilovers is like a "u get what u pay for" kinda deal for me..so im wondering if we can see a guinea pig CC.. ?? Thanx


We have sent out a few kits for owners that have identified themselves as CC owners but still no posts!

We had put it out there in an earlier post that we would work with a CC owner on a discounted kit for a thorough review - but there have been no takers.

So I am putting it out there again:

PM us with previous review / post history on a product either on this forum or another car forum and we will review your content and select one vortex member for a subsidized kit :thumbup:

For everyone who has put their order in, I have just received the updates for today and all orders received in the last 24 hours have been picked up by UPS and FedEx :beer: and tracking is in your inbox.

Also, all questions in the form of PM's and Emails have been responded to.

Thanks again for such a great response to a great product 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Update - Tracking Emails on their Way!!! *

Thanks to everyone for their orders over the last few days - Your tracking numbers have been emailed and your kits are on their way! (and maybe a few Rebel Hate mail's as well  )

Keep the questions coming, and the reviews! We have been told by Solo Werks that they have finally started receiving emails over the weekend with reviews, so for those of you on the fence keep watching the forums!

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump*

As always, all PM's and emails have been responded to, and all orders from the last 24 hours have been processed and shipped.

Thanks again to everyone who has contacted us about the Solo Werks coilovers!!!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*CALLING ALL SOLO WERKS COILOVER OWNERS - WE NEED MORE REVIEWS!!!!*

*Those of you that have received your kits and installed them, we want to see those review posts!
*









*:thumbup:Solo Werks has a T shirt with your name on it :thumbup: 

Simply post a NEW review thread and send us or Solo Werks the link, as well as your address and shirt size and we will ensure that a new Solo Werks T is on its way to you!

PM or email AMI: [email protected]

Or

Solo Werks: [email protected]

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered in the last 24 hours, your kits are on the way!

Let us know if you have any questions.

Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Waiting for reviews then ill bite, unless you'd like to give me a chance to write a review for you.


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll wait for reviews.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Still offering!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gotta say $499 is attractive....wondering what is the catch when everything else out there is 1K or more. These do not look very corrosion resistant and offering an anti corrosion spray at checkout makes me kinda scratch my head.

Can you speak to how you keep costs down and where any compromises have been in build quality. My personal worry is these things rusting apart in two or three years of east coast rain and snow... Sell me...


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

piperpilot964 said:


> Gotta say $499 is attractive....wondering what is the catch when everything else out there is 1K or more. These do not look very corrosion resistant and offering an anti corrosion spray at checkout makes me kinda scratch my head.
> 
> Can you speak to how you keep costs down and where any compromises have been in build quality. My personal worry is these things rusting apart in two or three years of east coast rain and snow... Sell me...


Get these if you want low and cheap. If you're worried about warranty and corrosion then don't go cheap


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

piperpilot964 said:


> Gotta say $499 is attractive....wondering what is the catch when everything else out there is 1K or more. These do not look very corrosion resistant and offering an anti corrosion spray at checkout makes me kinda scratch my head.
> 
> Can you speak to how you keep costs down and where any compromises have been in build quality. My personal worry is these things rusting apart in two or three years of east coast rain and snow... Sell me...


Hello piperpilot, thanks for the questions.

There are a few kits out there that are sub $1000 currently for the CC:

ST Coilovers $799

FK Streetlines - $559

and of course the Solo Werks kits for $499 (intro special)

When it comes to the price, from what we have seen it all comes down to how long the system will last you on the Damper (ie seals), housing (corrosion), as well as the amount of tuning that goes into the system.

The ST's are made by KW, and considered to be KW Jr. that has a lot of money in the tuning (a 7 post vehicle dyno doesn't come cheap 4+mill), with the cost cutting from the KW Variant 1's being the difference in the housing material & length of warranty:

ST= Regular Steel with Gold Zinc plating = 5 year warranty
vs
KW V1 Stainless Steel = lifetime warranty

For the Solo's, like the ST's they are constructed of a regular steel with heavy silver zinc coating but not as much tech into the tuning. They are setup like a factory sport suspension, with slightly higher spring rates and shock power to match - basically giving you a sportier ride with an adjustable lowering range.

With a 3 year warranty, there is less liability for the manufacture than the KW's or ST's so the price can be adjusted accordingly.

As for the anti corrosion spray, we sell that as an add on to the ST, Solo, FK or any other non stainless coilover kit we offer. It is cheap insurance against the elements 

In the end, you always get what you pay for. In this case, the longer you want to run corrosion free, the more it will cost you.

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Back on the Job...eh...Internet...ahhh.....Vortex!!!*

After a few days away from Vortex for a quick road trip or two, we are back to normal operation in the Sales Department at AMI!

Not to worry though, your orders have been going out daily and your questions are all answered and up to date!

All orders that were received today up until 3:00PM Pacific time are on their way to their new owners, and your tracking information is in your inbox :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions or comments!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Hello piperpilot, thanks for the questions.
> 
> There are a few kits out there that are sub $1000 currently for the CC:
> 
> ...


Or you could just live in Arizona and not worry about corrosion


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Very true, dj_cronic_metal!!!  *


*Thursday Update*

Thanks again to everyone who has picked up a set of the Solo Werks Coilovers, this has been one of the best March's to date for us and we have you to thank for it!

As always, all orders placed in the last 24 hours are now on the Dock and ready for UPS or FedEx pickup, and tracking information will be in your email Inbox shortly. :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

* 
Back To Work!!!* 

Thanks to everyone who placed their orders over the weekend :thumbup::thumbup: 

All orders are on the dock awaiting UPS or FedEx pickup, and tracking numbers have been forwarded on, so check your inbox! 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks again, 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Update* 

As always, all orders placed in the last 24 hours are on the dock and ready for UPS and FedEx Pickup! 

Thanks again for all the questions via PM and email. Let us know if there is any more info you need on the Solo Werks or any other brand of coilover! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Day, another Solo Werks Stocking order arrives!!!!* 

We have just received another 4 pallets of Solo Werks coilovers - we were getting a bit low, but they arrived just in time before we ran out! 
* 
Therefore for those of you that had been notified last night that your order may be a day or two delayed, you can scratch that :thumbup: * 

We are happy to say that all orders that have arrived in the last 24 hours are on the dock waiting for UPS/FedEx pickup, and tracking numbers are in your inbox! 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Racing Towards the Weekend!!!* 

Thanks again for all the orders and questions! :thumbup: 

Tracking numbers for all today's orders have been updated and should be in your inbox  

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Update!*

 Another great weekend, we hope yours was as good as ours at AMI! 

All PM's and emails have been responded to, and all orders placed are already on the UPS / FedEx truck on their way to their new owners!

We really appreciate all the great feedback that we have been getting on the Solo Werks product, we are proud to be part of their dealer network!

Keep the Questions, Reviews, and of course Orders coming!!!! :thumbup:

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*THANK YOU EVERY ONE WHO HAS ORDERED!!!!!*

:thumbup:It has been another crazy day in the Orders and Shipping Department at AMI!!! :thumbup:

All PM's, Emails & Orders have been processed from the last 24 hours, and the Replies and Tracking info are in your email boxes!!!

Thanks again for the great feedback on the Solo Werks kits, and don't forget to post your review thread and send the info to Solo Werks for your free Solo Werks Coilover Shirt! :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Hump Day - We are halfway to the Weekend!*

As always our sales staff have been hard at work answering your PM's, Emails and Phone calls - and our Warehouse has all of the orders placed ready for UPS / FedEx pickup today :thumbup:

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Update*

Its been another long and very hectic day at AMI! 

All orders, PM's, emails have been responded to - and a few late arriving orders were even able to be squeezed in as UPS was picking up!

Check your inbox's for tracking info!

Look forward to seeing your reviews on the Solo Werks S1's in the coming weeks :thumbup:

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome Back to the Work Week!*

We hope that your weekend was as good as ours! Rest, Relaxation :beer: :beer: ... LOL

As always our Sales and Warehouse Staff have ensured that all orders placed over the weekend have been shipped out today, and tracking numbers sent to the new owners - Check your inbox!

Thanks again, and keep the questions & review posts coming!

For those of you that love the Storm Troopers - Check out Stéfan's Flickr feed for 365 Days of Stormtroopers!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump!!!!*

*Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders - your new Solo Werks kits are on their way to you as we speak :thumbup:*

For those of you who are looking to order, we have 3 easy options for you to get your own Solo Werks kit:

1. Click here to directly to the Solo Werks Section of our Website

2. Send us your email address and we can send you an E-invoice that you can pay via PayPal, Visa, MC, Amex or Discover

3. Give us a call directly at 1-888-362-3117 x 101 and we can process your order over the phone ( Visa, MC, Amex or Discover)

We look forward to hearing from you!

Glen @ AMI :beer:a


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Wednesday Update with a Twist*

*Cool Development for those of you who have not picked up your Solo Werks suspension kits yet!

Do you have a PayPal account? *

Have you been getting emails from PayPal about their *Bill Me Later* Service?









If you have, you probably have ignored it  *BUT *you can get up to:


*6 Months No Payment!
[*]6 Months No Interest!*

And you can use this at the AMI Shop to purchase your new Solo Werks Coilovers - or anything else for that matter!

*PM or email us* and we can get your purchase using *Bill Me Later* processed!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Shipping Update!*

*Thanks again to Everyone who has ordered the Solo Werks coilovers from AMI - We really appreciate it!*

All Orders have been processed and are awaiting pickup by UPS / FedEx - Tracking info should already be in your Inbox!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend!* 

Thanks again to everyone who has emailed, pm'd and called in for our Solo Werks Sale this week! 

With the issues that the Vortex server are having, our access has been hit and miss, as well as our notifications of PM's and thread comments - we hope it is all cleared up by Monday - but if not we will be checking the site out periodically over the weekend, and we will respond to your inquiries/requests by Monday at the latest  

All Orders, PM's and Emails received up until Friday afternoon have been processed / answered [up] 
* 
For those of you that are traveling this long weekend like our Storm Trooper friends, stay safe!  * 

We will be back in on Monday to answer all questions and fulfill all orders placed over the weekend. 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm really surprised no one has posted a pic or review of these things installed on a CC yet. What's that about? As soon as that happens, I'm sure it will open the floodgates for orders. How about you find a local CC owner and install these bad boys on their car. Take some pics and post them. If they like them, let them keep the kit for a discounted price. If not, take them off and sell them. Just a suggestion.


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

BabyBlueA3 said:


> I'm really surprised no one has posted a pic or review of these things installed on a CC yet. What's that about? As soon as that happens, I'm sure it will open the floodgates for orders.


 This. 

I've seen one, i think. That's it.


----------



## AnoMeros (Mar 24, 2012)

Sales @ AMI said:


> *Thursday Shipping Update!*
> 
> *Thanks again to Everyone who has ordered the Solo Werks coilovers from AMI - We really appreciate it!*
> 
> ...


 Has anyone actually bought these things? Seriously, not one response.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Still waiting for some feedback from CC owners. I'm ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

BabyBlueA3 said:


> How about you find a local CC owner and install these bad boys on their car. Take some pics and post them. If they like them, let them keep the kit for a discounted price. If not, take them off and sell them. Just a suggestion.


 Actually I really don't care how low or how high they can go... 

My main concern is the ride quality. I don't want to buy something that is really bounce or stiff...


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

I have been in contact with solo-werks recently.. Hopefully I will be able to get the cc community a good/solid review in the next couple weeks. I know I am not the only one who isn't buying them due to zero reviews and no customer feedback.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump - Back to Spamming the Internet * 

I could not resist posting this one - too funny. 

As always, your PM's and Emails have all been responded to, and our shipping department has everyone's orders from the last 24 hours on the dock ready for pickup. 

Tracking numbers will follow later this afternoon, so keep an eye on your inbox! 

Thanks again for the great response on the Solo Werks Coilovers :thumbup: 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We wanted to thank everyone again for all the Solo Werks Questions and Orders! We really appreciate all the support.* 

As always all PM's and emails have been responded to, and the orders from the last 24 hours have been processed and are awaiting pickup by UPS or FedEx :thumbup: 

*For all of you NHL fans out there...* 

*Welcome to the first night of the 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs!!!!* 

Here's to wishing your team does well and goes deep in search of the holy grail, unless their playing one of our teams  

Here at AMI we have an equal amount of Canucks and Ranger fans so for us it's 1994 everyday  Feel free to fuel the internal fist fights between us lol... 

We are counting down the hours/minutes until the *puck *or the *gloves * drop..... whichever comes first! 

*Game on!* 

The AMI Team :beer: 
(Go Canucks  )


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone who has ordered their Solo Werks kits!*

For everyone else, as per usual at this time of day All PM's, and Emails have been answered and all orders from the last 24 hours are picked up and on their way to their new owners :thumbup:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Game On!*

*Welcome to the Weekend - Thanks again for a great week of Solo Werks Sales :beer:*

All questions and orders have been answered and processed. If you have an order in with us, you will have tracking info in your inbox - if you have not received your tracking info, please PM or email us and we can send it over :thumbup:

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to all of our customers New and Old for such a great weekend!*

We sold out of the Solo Werks MK5/6 kits over the weekend, but not to worry 2 more pallets are on the way and should arrive in our warehouse by Wednesday/Thursday. :thumbup:

Until then it we will be keeping the orders in the sequence they are placed, and the kits will be shipped out first come first serve.

Keep the Reviews coming!!! We just got word that Solo Werks received another batch of the T-shirts for those of you who were waiting for the S/M/L's to restock. 

Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

I saw a set of these a few days ago and I'm very impressed with the quality. Solowerks gets a :thumbup: in my book.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Getaway Car said:


> I saw a set of these a few days ago and I'm very impressed with the quality. Solowerks gets a :thumbup: in my book.


 On behalf of Solo Werks and their dealer network - we thank you! :beer: 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Technical Difficulties - Please Stand By!!!* 

We have been having some issues with our internet connection which is affecting our emails/forum posting/PM responses - but we should be back up and running within the next few hours. 

Not to worry though, all your orders are being processed and shipped on time - but there may be a small delay in sending out your tracking info. 

Thanks again for the great response on the Solo Werks Coilover kits! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THESE OUT THERE ON THEIR CC's!?? REVIEWS? IM TEMPTED But not wanting to pull the trigger yet...You guys do any sponsorship discounts, because my CC is gonna be going hard!!!!


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

nolan386 said:


> ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THESE OUT THERE ON THEIR CC's!?? REVIEWS? IM TEMPTED But not wanting to pull the trigger yet...You guys do any sponsorship discounts, because my CC is gonna be going hard!!!!


 Right on the front page: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5662059-SOLO-WERKS-Coilover-review-thread-for-CC-DIY


----------



## sohardtopickname (Jan 12, 2006)

Very curious as to the lifespan of these coilovers given the price tag. Looks good though :beer:


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

ummm the dude had to cut his own rubber pieces are new ones not included?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

nolan386 said:


> ummm the dude had to cut his own rubber pieces are new ones not included?


Are you referring to bump stops? I've never seen a set included on any aftermarket suspension?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

nolan386 said:


> ummm the dude had to cut his own rubber pieces are new ones not included?



Normally that is not done and you don't even include those with the new suspension, however I had a clunk when not doing that, and that solved the issue. Maybe my car is an exception, i dont know. I do know that AMI said they were going to talk to solo-werks to get them to include a rubber insert for there.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 

nolan386:

This step that was taken to put the rubber component between the perch and the body was to facilitate putting the perch on the top of the spring, instead of on the bottom which I had recommended to njm23 to do for ease of install.

We had done this ourselves on a few MK5's, but it appears that the upper spring locator on the body of the MK6's is a few MM taller which creates the issue that njm23 had encountered - and brilliantly solved on the fly!

We verified this on another vehicle (MK6 GTI) and we are having a small rubber or delron gasket made to test out on our end and then recommend to Solo Werks to include in the kit.

We did not have the rubber part made in time for the MK6 install, but instead installed the perch on the bottom in the control arm as intended and it works as it should (no rattles etc.. its just a pain to adjust if you need to after the fact as it is in the pocket!)

sohardtopickname:

Solo Werks has a 3 year warranty against manufactures defects so you are covered for that long - which incidentally is now 2 years longer than FK's streetlines as they have moved to a 1 year warranty now 

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

ill take a set when you guys include the rubber piece with the kit... Please let me know.


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

nolan386 said:


> ill take a set when you guys include the rubber piece with the kit... Please let me know.


A $3 rubber piece:thumbdown:


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

well sorry that I dont know where to get one that would work with the coils, and I am not going to cut down the stock one...so go troll someone else bro. It could have been a $100 piece or a .50 cent piece its the points behind it that I would want something that was engineered to work with the coils.
Thnx for your 2 cents tho tool.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 

We should have these pieces worked up in the next week, we have a local supplier of rubber & poly making up some samples as we speak for us!

I will post once we have them in our hands :beer:

Thanks again to everyone who has been calling, emailing and PM'ing into us! 

All questions have been responded to, and all shipments are on their way :beer: Watch your inbox for tracking info!

Let us know if you have any additional questions :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Another Day another batch of Solo Werks questions answered and orders shipped!

Thanks again everyone for your great support of a new brand on the market :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

do you have the rubber pieces in for installation on CC yet? Paypal is hot and ready when that is done.


----------



## RedATPGti (Nov 25, 2002)

I recently installed these on my 2012 cc and I have some odd noise coming from the front at low speeds when going over steep bumps (speed bumps, etc.). I have taken the fronts out and verified that everything is tight and secured. It's not a clunking noise but it sounds like metal rubbing against metal. 

Question for those that have this setup... These do not come with bump stops or dust covers, I did not use the factory ones because I did not see the need for it. Did you reuse the factory front bump stops? I don't think the factory dust covers fit. The only other thing I can think of is the shorter sway bar end links hitting or rubbing against something.

Any suggestions will be highly appreciated... Are there any other DIY's for exactly this setup? :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

We are currently working on this squeak with Solo Werks. We currently have 5 customers that have reported this to us and are awaiting answers.

Unfortunately this is not the only coilover brand that is having this issue on the MK5 / MK6 platform - but it is the only one we know of that is actually testing the squeak on vehicles - not just throwing new struts at the problem hoping the next set will fix the issue.

We have personally had a set from a customer brought back to our shop and installed on a fully stock new local test vehicle and we were able to recreate the noise with this kit.

Solo Werks has taken this test vehicle and is in process of constructing new components to systematically eliminate each connected component so that we can inform the community on the actual cause of this noise.

We hope to have it all said and done this week, but it is all dependent on the new components
being ready.

As for the bump stops and dust boots, the factory bump stops can be reused, but the dust boots cannot.

There is currently no DYI's that we know of for this particular kit, but when the components come in from Solo for the noise, we will be posting a full install for those of you DYI guys & gals.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

What is this noise you are talking about?


----------



## RedATPGti (Nov 25, 2002)

Sales @ AMI said:


> We are currently working on this squeak with Solo Werks. We currently have 5 customers that have reported this to us and are awaiting answers.
> 
> Unfortunately this is not the only coilover brand that is having this issue on the MK5 / MK6 platform - but it is the only one we know of that is actually testing the squeak on vehicles - not just throwing new struts at the problem hoping the next set will fix the issue.
> 
> ...


The 'squeak' appears to be coming from the front strut tower and it has gotten progressively worse after it rains (humidity). After careful inspection I am starting to think that the upper aluminum spring cap that comes with the coils is rubbing against the oem strut bearing/mount when moving up or down. And most of the noise is coming from the front passenger side.
Does this sound like the problem the other customers are having?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

RedATPGti said:


> The 'squeak' appears to be coming from the front strut tower and it has gotten progressively worse after it rains (humidity). After careful inspection I am starting to think that the upper aluminum spring cap that comes with the coils is rubbing against the oem strut bearing/mount when moving up or down. And most of the noise is coming from the front passenger side.
> Does this sound like the problem the other customers are having?



Yes that describes the sound that the others are getting. 

We have not been able to 100% isolate it, but we believe that it may be in the upper mount. We are awaiting components to arrive to eliminate the mount as the issue, as well as the upper spring perch.

Interestingly enough, as we said before we have had the same issue with other brands - with the difference being that these other kits have a different design. They utilize is a single piece spring that mounts to the upper mount just like the OEM does.

We have had the test suspension on and off the vehicle multiple times so far and the upper aluminum component is a very tight fit on the factory bearing, you have to pry the aluminum component off with a pry bar or flat screwdriver. There is also no metal shavings or signs of friction that would pinpoint the problem anywhere in the area of the suspension or on any of the components involved.

What we do know is that there are no issues with performance, only the noise.

Stay tuned for more information as we get it.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Solo Werks Update!!!*

Solo Werks has just contacted us to let us know that our requests have been answered....

Which request you ask? Well many of you have been asking if it was possible to get Solo Werks coilovers in Red - And Solo Werks has delivered with a special run of S1's in Red!!!!










*So are you Light side or Dark side (lol)?
*

*There are only 15 kits available to all Solo dealers so let us know if you want Red or Blue in your order!
*
As always, all PM's and Emails orders have been answered / processed with tracking on the way!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## nolan386 (Nov 27, 2007)

so wait theyre still willing to sell these out still without the rubber pieces and with people complaining about creeks and squeeks? sounds like they should fix those issues first before we throw our hard earned money out there on these. 

Just a customer perspective.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

nolan386 said:


> so wait theyre still willing to sell these out still without the rubber pieces and with people complaining about creeks and squeeks? sounds like they should fix those issues first before we throw our hard earned money out there on these.
> 
> Just a customer perspective.


Hello nolan386, I appreciate your perspective 100%.

First you need to know that the installation of the rear perch on the top of the spring is NOT the way that the kit was designed - it is designed to be bolted into the rear lower control arm. *When installed this way there are no issues at all.*

This suggestion to install the perch on the top was one that I personally recommended to the customer based on my experience installing on the MK5 platform vehicles to make it easier to adjust the height.

Unfortunately VW has made a change between the MK5 & MK6 vehicles and increased the size of the "bump" that the perch goes over and this no longer works as a viable option without additional work or components.

We have recommended to Solo Werks that they revise their kit with either the addition of the rubber/composite spacer or in the long term enlarge the i/d of the underside of the perch.

As for the front squeak, I have to be very clear about this. 

This is a problem faced by all suspensions that lower the MK5 or MK6 platform cars. We have had this issue *reported to us* by owners of the following coilover kits:

FK
H&R
Koni
KW
Raceland
ST - 
Solo Werks

Here are a couple of threads that I have been involved with some of the customers on the ST noise:
Vortex Jetta TDI : Click Here

Golf MK6 forum: Click Here

We have not had any concrete answers from any of the manufacturers on what the problem is and as far as we know Solo Werks is the only one who is actually doing anything more than sending out replacement units in hopes that it will fix the problem.


*NOTE: *We have a prototype solution from Solo on a local customers car right now. After 2 weeks the noise is still gone. More info when it becomes available.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thursday Bump!!! Thanks again for all your support.

All PM's, emails and orders are processed - tracking numbers on the way :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Busy Week! - TGIF*

Thanks again to everyone that has called, emailed, PM'd and of course ordered.

Our shipping department is complete for the day and all orders have been shipped - check your email for tracking numbers.

We will be out of the office this weekend, but will be checking Vortex periodically to answer any questions or posts that come up.

Happy Victoria Day 2012 - May Long Weekend to all our Canadian Customers, Friends and Family!!!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Monday!*

For everyone that had placed their order over the weekend check your inbox's and voicemails - If you did not leave your preference for Blue or Red, we are awaiting your reply :thumbup:

Those who have confirmed, UPS has picked up for the day and all kits have shipped. Tracking numbers will be following shortly.

We are currently out of the Blue's until Thursday/Friday, but we have Red's in stock and shipping.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*UPDATE!!!*

Many of you were asking how to select either the Red or the Blue Solo Werks Coilover kits.

Our webmaster has just added the drop down to select Blue or Red on the product page to make it easier to purchase the Red or the Blue version of the Solo Werks kit!

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*It seems that the Red Spring's have struck a nerve!*

Quite a few Red kits were ordered overnight, all are currently on the dock ready to be picked up by UPS/FedEx!

All PM's and emails have been responded to, and orders processed!

Let us know if you have any questions, we are more than happy to answer them :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone who has ordered!*

All orders, PM's, and emails have been processed and are on their way to you!

*Just as an update, as of tomorrow afternoon (Friday May 25th) we will have:*

MK5/6 Blue and Red kits

MK4 2wd Blue Kits

*In stock and shipping for $499 (Continental USA)*

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*TGIF everyone! Welcome to the Weekend :beer:* 

We have received our stock order of the MK4 kits and have already shipped out all back orders! 

All PM's and emails are also taken care of, check your inbox for responses and tracking numbers :thumbup: 

For all of our USA customers, have a great Memorial Day weekend! Stay safe and always make the right choice! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!* 

I just jumped on to clear up the mass of PM's that came in overnight - check your inbox for your responses :beer::beer: 

Let us know if you have any questions, we are checking in periodically over this long weekend. 

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope everyone is having a great & relaxing Memorial Day Weekend in the USA! 
* 

We just caught up with the last 24 hours of PM's and emails. 

Thanks again for the great response! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope that everyone had a relaxing and safe long weekend in the USA!* 

Just a quick update today, all orders from the weekend have been shipped out and are on their way to their new owners - tracking numbers will be in your inbox's shortly. 

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup: 

*Thanks!* 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## wavestowing (May 11, 2012)

just placed my order, within mintues i had a tracking number. hopeful they get here soon want to lower my cc bad


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

wavestowing said:


> just placed my order, within mintues i had a tracking number. hopeful they get here soon want to lower my cc bad


 We aim to please!!! 

Don't forget to post pics up when you are done - always great to see another vehicle riding on Solo's :thumbup: 

For everyone else, all orders placed in the last 24 hours are already on their way to you. We are having some internet issues at the warehouse, so tracking numbers will be a bit delayed today, but not to worry they will be in your hands shortly. 

All Questions via PM and Email have been answered, let us know if there is anything else we can do for you! 

Thanks again, 

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Late night prepping for Wuste Vegas!!! - The van is packed and ready to go! :beer:* 

Thanks to everyone who ordered or sent in your questions today - and also for your patience if we have not responded yet. It has been a long day getting everything ready to head off to Wuste Vegas. 

For those of you heading to Vegas Friday, we will be rolling down with the CenCalVW and the rest of the Central Valley Euro enthusiasts early in the AM to meet up with the So Cal caravan in Barstow. Look forward to meeting many of you there and at the show! 

We will be doing our best to return messages and emails during the trip tomorrow, as well as posting up pics as we go! 

All of today's orders are on their way to their new owners, tracking numbers should already be in your inbox. Send us a PM if you have not received yours yet. 

Any and all orders will be fulfilled by Monday at the latest :thumbup: 

Thanks again, 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

4 pages and no pics?!?!?!?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> 4 pages and no pics?!?!?!?


Here is a few for you on a few models as well as the CC 

































































Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

So are these kits fully ready with everything to bolt on and go? Cuz I was reading earlier about rubber pieces being needed.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> So are these kits fully ready with everything to bolt on and go? Cuz I was reading earlier about rubber pieces being needed.


Yes they are 100% complete ready to go. 

The rubber piece that has been talked about is to install them differently than Solo Werks has intended - on the top of the rear spring. The Solo's are designed to have the perch installed on the bottom of the spring.

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders, sent in their PM's and email questions!*

All orders have been processed and shipped, and tracking numbers should be in your inbox's already! We had an issue late last week that the order confirmations and ship confirmations were not going out, but this should be fixed now! Let us know if you have not received your info yet and we can resend.

Thanks again!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Hump Day!!!*

Another Day working hard to get your questions answered and your orders shipped!

Let us know if you have any questions or comments.

*Don't forget to post your New Solo Werks Thread to get your own Solo Werks Coilover T-shirt!
*

Its easy to do, simply:


Post your review on Vortex in a *NEW thread*
Send an email to [email protected] with the following info:



Ship To Address
Shirt Size


And Solo Werks will send you your new Solo Coilover T!

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
Thanks for all the PM's and orders this weekend!*

We will be working hard to get all orders shipped out Monday - check your inbox for tracking!

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

These are the coilovers I'm gonna go with and I can't wait to order them....good job solo werks!!!!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For everyone who has sent in PMs, Emails and of course Orders!!!* 

We are shipping out kits daily, so check your email for confirmation and tracking info 

Keep the requests coming! 

Thanks again for this communities great support :thumbup: :beer: 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday Bump - Welcome to the Weekend!* 

Thanks again to everyone for their questions and orders! 

We had a few hiccups this week, but they are all straightened out now and any missing orders will be shipped out on Monday. 

Thanks for everyones patience, and look for tracking numbers shortly  

Thanks, and have a great weekend :beer: 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*No need to look any farther, we have the Coilovers you are looking for!!!!* 

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered! 

All PM's, emails and orders have been processed and are shipping as we speak. 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Wednesday Update* 

All orders, PM's and emails have been answered and all orders processed and shipped :thumbup: 

Thanks again to everyone who has contacted us, let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks, 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Bump!*

Another great day of Solo Werks questions and shipping!

All open orders are filled and on their way out to their new homes :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions and if your a new owner, don't forget to post up your review and get a Solo Werks Coilover T-shirt!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope everyone had a great weekend!*

Happy Canada Day to our Canadian Customers (who should still be on the beach somewhere for the Long Weekend)! :beer:

To our East Coast Customers, we hope you found a way to stay cool and out of harms way :thumbup:

All orders from the weekend have been shipped out and are on their way to their new owners. Just a heads up, UPS is closed across the USA on Wednesday for the 4th of July, so shipping this week will take an additional day.

We will be in the office on and off on Wednesday - no rest for the wicked 

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered or sent in questions.

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*The week is Flying By!*

*Thanks again to everyone for their questions (PM's and emails)! *

We have completed all of our replies for the day, and all orders placed until 3:00PM today have been processed and are on the UPS/FedEx truck's and on their way to the new owners.

Let us know if you have any additional questions, we look forward to hearing from you :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

In reference to the picture of the CC you have posted up, how much lower can they go? 

Also what would be an estimated shipping time to Ohio? 

Still available in either red or blue?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

T-Nasty said:


> In reference to the picture of the CC you have posted up, how much lower can they go?
> 
> Also what would be an estimated shipping time to Ohio?
> 
> Still available in either red or blue?



Quite a bit from what I have been told. The Full review/install thread is located here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5662059-SOLO-WERKS-Coilover-review-thread-for-CC-DIY

Shipping to Ohio is 4-5 business days, and we currently have Blue in stock, but more Red arriving on Friday!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Update - The Latest customer Installation Thread is Up!*

For everyone out there contemplating the Solo Werks, check out the latest review done by RcNdi on the installation on his MK5.

It is located Here - Thread: Solo Werks S1 CoilOver review

All PM's, Emails and orders have been answered & processed - tracking info is on its way for all orders placed before 3pm today.

Thanks again!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope everyone had a great weekend & safe travels*

Another busy day in the AMI warehouse, all orders have been shipped and tracking numbers should be in inbox's shortly. :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its a MK4 kinda day * 

- Here is a quick snapshot of *half *of today's Solo Werks kits going out of our California warehouse today :beer: 
(thanks to Joe for the pic!) 

To get your set of Solo Werks Coilovers, give us a call, PM, email or log on to our website (Click Here) and place your order! 

We look forward to hearing from you! 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*BACK IN STOCK - Solo Werks S1 Coilover System - MK2 / MK3 / Corrado*

*Solo Werks has just informed us that the MK2/MK3 coil over kits will be back in stock on Monday!!!! 
* 
We anticipate they will be in our hands and shipping by Tuesday/Wednesday next week. 

Get your orders in now and we will be shipping out as soon as they hit our dock! 

$499 SHIPPED (lower 48 states)!!! 

Click here to place your order: *Solo Werks Coilovers for MK2 / MK3 / Corrado $499* 

Let us know if you have any questions, or would like to place your order on the phone! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Friday!!! - Who is ready for a some fun???* 

All orders that were in today before 3:00PM pacific time have been processed and shipped out to their new owners - tracking numbers should be in your inbox already! 

Let us know if you have any questions, we look forward to hearing from you! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*CONFIRMED MK 2/3 kits - Arriving Tuesday AM, shipping Tuesday PM!!!!!* 

Get your orders in ASAP - These are going to go *FAST*!!!! 

As always at this time of day, All PM's, Emails and orders have been processed. 

Let us know if you have any questions. 

*Glen @ AMI* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Do you use Facebook? 

Have you liked Solo Werks yet? 

If you have not, Click here to go to Solo Werks Facebook Page 

and get the latest updates on products, Customer Reviews and Photos of Solo Werks Equipped vehicles! 

If you post up pics of your Solo Equipped vehicle, make sure to mention that you got yours from AMI :laugh: 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We love this pic. Period.* 

The _*first 10 people *_ to post up an actual pic just like the one above of them rolling in their VW or Audi wearing a Storm trooper helmet, or any other Star Wars character mask (no photoshops allowed  ) will get a Solo Werks T-shirt with their order! 

Thanks!!!! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

* 

Who will join the Legions of Satisfied AMI customers??? Will it be you??? LOL* 

As always at this time of day, All PM's, Emails and VM's have been answered and all orders have been prepared for shipping and are awaiting pickup by UPS/FedEx [race] 

*We are currently fully stocked on all Solo Werks Applications: 
* 
* 
MK2 + MK3's 2wd *(Golf, Jetta, Passat B3...)  

*MK4 2wd* (Golf, Jetta, Beetle...) 

*MK5 + MK6 *(Golf, Rabbit, Jetta, Passat, Eos, CC, R32 ...) 

*All for $499 shipped within the lower 48! * 

Have a great weekend everyone, and let us know if you have any questions - we are more than happy to help! 

*Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week Bump!* 

Thanks again to everyone who has picked up a set of the Solo Werks Coilovers from us at AMI! 

All orders have been filled and all PM's have been responded to. 

Let us know if you have any questions, we look forward to hearing from you! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Bump!!!* 

All orders, PM's and emails have been processed & tracking is on the way! 

Thanks everyone! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome back to the week everyone, it looks like its going to be a Hot one *

We hope you all had a great weekend, and thank you again for all you PM's, Emails and Orders :thumbup:

All orders have been processed, and all in stock kits are on the dock waiting for UPS/FedEx pickup, tracking numbers should already be in your inbox.

Let us know if you have any questions, we look forward to hearing from you :beer:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*The Red's are Back!!!!*

Back by Popular Demand, Solo Werks has just released another limited number of MK5/MK6 Red Solo Werks Coilovers!

They are available now by selecting the Spring / Kit Color Option on our website when you are purchasing your coilovers :beer:










All orders received by 3:00pm today have been shipped out and are on their way to their new homes!

Let us know if you have any questions :wave:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

For everyone who has picked up a set of Solo Werks Coilovers...

*Welcome to the Family!*

Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders! All orders from the weekend and Monday have been shipped out and are on their way. Tracking numbers are in your inbox!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Stay Cool my Friends - Welcome to another Weekend!*

Thanks again for another great week!

For those of you with outstanding orders, check your email for tracking numbers :thumbup:

Let us know if there is anything we can do for you!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Sunday Bump 

I hope you are all having a great weekend :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another great day at AMI :thumbup:
*
All orders, PM's and emails have been processed and tracking numbers sent out.

Let us know if you have any questions on this or any other product we offer.

We look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the LONG WEEKEND!!!! - Have fun, and stay out of trouble!* 

Thanks again to everyone who sent in PM's, Emails and Orders :thumbup: 

For those of you with open orders, we have caught up on shipping of all orders until 3:00 pm pacific time today. 

Those of you that are making the journey out to Waterwerks on the Bay, we will be there checking out the action on Sunday so we hope to see you there! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Remember, as a customer of AMI - We have your back!* 

Hello Everyone, we hope that the long weekend was good for everyone and you were able to get some well deserved rest and relaxation! 

Our staff have been busy with shipping and in house installs all week, so there are quite a few new Solo Werks cars on the streets! 

We have been told that there will be a special announcement from Solo Werks sometime next week, so stay tuned for that! 

Thanks again for the great response to the Solo Werks product line. 

Let us know if you have any questions. 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## ballinnnn24 (Jan 28, 2007)

how is the ride quality? because i got fk streetlines for my GTi and i learned this low of a price comes with its problems. BOUNCY PROBLEMS! honestly any complaints on these? you can PM me also thanx


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Got my set today... never worked on a CC but they said its the same as a mkv and that I have... :thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

@lex20th said:


> Got my set today... never worked on a CC but they said its the same as a mkv and that I have... :thumbup:


You are correct, you will see a lot of familiar parts under there 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone have an extra Wookiee?*

I hope everyone had a great weekend. All Orders from the weekend have been processed and tracking is already issued - check your email!

All questions via PM, Email and VM have been answered 

If you have not received a reply from us, please resend!!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice coilovers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

@lex20th said:


> Nice coilovers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good @lex20th!!! :beer::beer:

[email protected]


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
Know your limits and stay within it :beer:*

I hope everyone is having a great Weekend so far.

I just came in for a couple of hours to get the mass of PM's that came in overnight done, so if you sent in a request check your inbox :thumbup:

Thanks, and have a great one!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Oh hell yah*

I can almost imagine Luke, Ben and the droids rollin Mos Eisley in this bad boy.

They most certainly would have got a lot more credits than they did when they sold the real speeder [drive]

On a more serious note, our thoughts are with everyone in Boston now - lets find these people and....

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hey Everyone, *

We get a lot of requests for pics of cars with Solo Werks coilovers installed, but we have only received a few directly from our customers.

But with the power of social media and tagging of photos, you can check out a few pics that we found on the net through Instagram :thumbup:
*
Click the image to see more!*



*Thanks!
Glen @ AMI* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I'm still laughing at this, and now the song is stuck in my head.... 

Your Welcome *
*
Ohhhhh, AMI is the Tuner in your Neighborhood, in your Neighborhood.... lol*

Anyways, thanks for the PM's, Emails and calls today.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## 4dredGTI (Oct 27, 2006)

Glen,

I'm a coilover noob, so pls pardon te obvious question. Are these CO's considered "partially threaded" - meaning the lower the adjustment, the more the spring is compressed, thus resulting in a firmer ride. Iam looking for CO's for my 2013 CC, but have not narrowed to anything yet.

Thanks


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

4dredGTI said:


> Glen,
> 
> I'm a coilover noob, so pls pardon te obvious question. Are these CO's considered "partially threaded" - meaning the lower the adjustment, the more the spring is compressed, thus resulting in a firmer ride. Iam looking for CO's for my 2013 CC, but have not narrowed to anything yet.
> 
> Thanks


Hello 4dredGTI, Thanks for the question!

The bodies are partially threaded yes (in compared to the other style of universal fully threaded shock body with thread on adapters to fit your model), but the lower the adjustment on the shock body the lower the vehicle will go - which has no effect on ride firmness.

I hope that answered your questions, but let me know if it did not and we can take another shot at it!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## 4dredGTI (Oct 27, 2006)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Hello 4dredGTI, Thanks for the question!
> 
> The bodies are partially threaded yes (in compared to the other style of universal fully threaded shock body with thread on adapters to fit your model), but the lower the adjustment on the shock body the lower the vehicle will go - which has no effect on ride firmness.
> 
> ...


Sorry Glen, this was not clear. From the photo of the front coils, in order to adjust to a shorter length (lower ride height), one must turn the rings so that they move upward toward the top of the CO. This then will compress the springs - adding higher preload - firmer ride. What am I missing or having misconception on? Thanks.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

4dredGTI said:


> Sorry Glen, this was not clear. From the photo of the front coils, in order to adjust to a shorter length (lower ride height), one must turn the rings so that they move upward toward the top of the CO. This then will compress the springs - adding higher preload - firmer ride. What am I missing or having misconception on? Thanks.


Hello 4redGTI, 

I think I understand what you are getting at. By compressing the spring you are thinking that a shorter spring makes for a lower ride height - correct? 

With this type of coilover system, pre-load of the spring is not a factor in lowering it is the position of the lower spring perch on the shock body that determines the ride height.

Think about it like moving a shelf down one notch on an entertainment center.

The small helper spring is there to keep a small amount of tension on the main spring so that it does not move when the shock is extended when on a lift or going into a driveway.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## 4dredGTI (Oct 27, 2006)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Hello 4redGTI,
> 
> I think I understand what you are getting at. By compressing the spring you are thinking that a shorter spring makes for a lower ride height - correct?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your patience, Glen. I got it now (was totally confused). When the spring perch is adjusted, it is the shock that gets compressed (shorter), but the length of the spring remains constant. So is it safe to say that the shock has been designed to work over the range of adjustment allowed per the threads on the CO? How do these COs ride compared to stock CC?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

4dredGTI said:


> Thanks for your patience, Glen. I got it now (was totally confused). When the spring perch is adjusted, it is the shock that gets compressed (shorter), but the length of the spring remains constant. So is it safe to say that the shock has been designed to work over the range of adjustment allowed per the threads on the CO? How do these COs ride compared to stock CC?


You are correct the shock is designed with the lowered travel range in mind 

As for the ride quality, opinions vary on the ride compared to stock but in my experience it is a bit stiffer than OEM but still very compliant. Compared to the majority of the systems we carry from other brands this is the most daily driver friendly.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Parenting: You're doing it right!* 

Another crazy week at AMI. Thanks again to everyone who has emailed, called, PM'd and of course ordered :thumbup: 

The sale is still on, and going strong. 

Let us know if you have any questions on the sale or the product itself - we are fully versed in all things Solo Werks!! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Burger King issues the order for the Great Jedi Purge??? - is the King actually Palpatine under that mask??? LOL* 

Its been another crazy start to the week, with not much time to post - but all Emails, PM's and orders have been replied to / shipped! 

Thanks! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Stay Classy Empire :beer:* 

Have a great weekend everyone - time for a few beers and some Playoff Hockey. 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So what did you do on May the 4th? * 

Another great start to a busy week after May the 4th and Revenge of the Fifth (AKA Cinco de Mayo) :beer: 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Vadering - This actually makes more sense to me than Planking or Owling....*

All orders have been processed and tracking numbers are on their way to the new owners inbox's [up]

We will be traveling to an event on Friday, so if you hit voice mail please DO leave a message and we can call you back!

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Movie time Anyone???*

Another busy weekend, and what looks to be another another crazy week at AMI :thumbup::thumbup:

All orders from the weekend and today have been filled and will be picked up by UPS / FedEx in the next hour - Check your email for tracking!

Thanks again, and keep the Requests coming!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So what are your plans for the Weekend?*

Thanks again to everyone who called, PM'd and emailed in this week!

All orders are processed and on their way out to their new owners, with more stock coming in on Monday!

Let us know if you have any questions over the weekend, we will be in and out of the office getting ready for the next two weekends shows:

*Fastivus 



& Wuste 2013 

*

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Can't wait to get my coils on!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So who is going to Fastivus???*

Solo Werks will be there and giving away a set of their S1 Coilovers.... :beer:

All PM's, Orders, and Emails have been responded to and the orders are in and shipping out!

Our California staff will be there with Solo backing them up for the weekend, so look forward to seeing you all there!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
Happy Friday - Who is ready for the long Weekend???*

For those of you hitting up Fastivus in SoCal this weekend, come see us at the Solo Werks booth - we will be there all weekend with the *Solo Equipped B6 Passat Avant on display *:beer:

Play hard and Stay safe!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

so can anyone comment on ride quality? Maybe versus ST Coilovers?


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

mattchow said:


> so can anyone comment on ride quality? Maybe versus ST Coilovers?


Depends on how low you set them. I have mine spun way down and the ride is pretty good. I live in the Detroit metro area and the roads suck and the solos handle them pretty well. In the end its all about how much you can personally handle. I don't mind a little sacrifice in comfort for a low stance. If its too rough, just raise it up and it will smooth out.


----------



## tgdurst (May 24, 2013)

I need to know what to order. Do I need anti corrosion or the new strut mounts for an extra $99


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

dieracks said:


> Depends on how low you set them. I have mine spun way down and the ride is pretty good. I live in the Detroit metro area and the roads suck and the solos handle them pretty well. In the end its all about how much you can personally handle. I don't mind a little sacrifice in comfort for a low stance. If its too rough, just raise it up and it will smooth out.


I have ST Coilovers, Unibrace XB, UB and RB, and Front and Rear Sway Bars on my GTI, so I don't necessarily mind roughness, but at the same time dont want too much since its a CC.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tgdurst said:


> I need to know what to order. Do I need anti corrosion or the new strut mounts for an extra $99


It's kind of a crap shoot with the strut mounts---sometimes the OEM ones will squeak with the Solo coilovers & you'll need the stiffer 034 Motorsport strut mounts

But if you wanna save yourself a step...buy them ahead of time, along with new strut bearings ($25/pair)
That also allows you to assemble the front coils & bolt them right in, and you don't have to touch the OEM front struts (leaving them intact...in case you ever go back to stock or sell the car)


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

snobrdrdan is right, it is really a crap shoot.

But knowing how many sets of the mounts the Solo and 034 have sold, and the fact that I have personally sold sets to VW dealerships who have issues with completely stock cars making this noise, I would personally not install ANY aftermarket suspension without these mounts.

BTW, just to be clear this is not a problem exclusive to Solo Werks - the noise is rampant out there on almost any aftermarket shock equipped MK5/6

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks for all your support at Wuste 2013!*

My staff along with Solo Werks's guys had a great time meeting you all in Las Vegas this year.

Solo Werks had a small booth tucked in the Paddocks, with a few of their products on display including some new ones that are coming out shortly like the new Adjustable Sway Bar End links as well as a prototype rebound adjustable MK5/6 system on the GTI!










Now back to business as usual!

All PM's, emails and orders have been processed and tracking numbers are being inputted as I type this.

As always, let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*And meanwhile in Europe....* 

A Stormtrooper Family crosses the street to catch the VW taxi! 

Another great start to a great week! 

Thanks to everyone who placed orders this weekend, our shipping department has every order packed and waiting for the drivers to pickup tonight :thumbup: Check your email for tracking info! 

Don't forget to make a new thread with your reviews and submit them to [email protected] to get your free Solo Werks Coilover T-shirt  

For those of you that may be on the fence or just looking for more info, check out and Like the Solo Werks Facebook Page :beer: 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

Will the price remain at this point for the near future?


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

What are the upgraded strut mounts? Are they entirely necessary for the install? What about this corrosion spray aswell?... I was under the impression per the OP that these were already zinc coated for rust proofing...?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> What are the upgraded strut mounts? Are they entirely necessary for the install? What about this corrosion spray aswell?... I was under the impression per the OP that these were already zinc coated for rust proofing...?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


 Hello brunoxmatoss, thanks for the questions! 

The upgraded strut mounts are to fix a noise problem that many coilover owners of various brands have been experiencing after installation. 

The factory upper mounts are constructed of a rubber that is too soft for a performance shock in combination with the additional angle that lowering puts on the suspension system. This new set of variables has created a groan/squeak in a growing number of cars. The new mounts are constructed of a harder rubber, and the design has been altered to ensure that this noise does not happen. 

As for the anti corrosion spray, this is by no means necessary as you are correct that the units are already galvanized. This is simply an added layer of protection that we offer for those who are in harsher climates. 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

es_shoes said:


> Will the price remain at this point for the near future?


 Yes! 

Manufacturers usually give us 30-90 days price change notice, so you should be good through the Summer :beer: 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Placed my order today, how long will oy take for you guys to so them out? =D

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Placed my order today, how long will oy take for you guys to so them out? =D
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


 Your order was received today and your kit shipped out this afternoon. 

You should have tracking already! 

transit time to FL is 5 business days  

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Gotta love the Internal Power Struggle between Good and Evil...* 

Sometimes it gets a bit of help from external..... _*Forces*_... lol  

Thanks again to everyone who sent in request for quotes or additional information, and of course a BIG thanks to everyone who placed their order over the weekend! 

The Sale is still going strong, and stock level is good on almost all kits! 

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who knew Boba Fett was such a tattle tale / Vader's boy...*

Thanks again to everyone who has sent in questions on the Solo Werks products and also a big thanks for all the orders!

All of the orders from the last 24 hours have been shipped out and tracking numbers will be on their way shortly once the system updates.

Let us know if you have any additional questions!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So What are you Up to this Weekend????*

Thanks for another great week of RFQ's, questions and Orders for the Solo Werks Coilovers & Components.

We have been doing our best to keep a steady amount of inventory on our shelves to ensure that we can ship out same day you order :beer:

Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*HAM SOLO!!!!! 

When I saw this, I laughed so hard my drink came out my nose []*

I hope everyone had a great weekend! :beer:

Another large batch of Solo Werks kits went out today from the weekend's orders, and tracking is being inputted as we speak.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Your move Internet... LOL *

Thanks again to everyone who has placed their order for Solo Werks Coilovers through AMI! We were informed today that we are Solo Werks's top selling dealer in the USA & Canada :thumbup: And we owe it all to the great enthusiasts on VW Vortex :wave:

Solo Werks has also asked us if we can request more pictures of the vehicles that are running Solo Werks Coilovers for a new Gallery they will be installing on their website and for the Solo Werks Facebook page.

Send your pictures into us at [email protected] along with your mailing address and shirt size and we will send out a Solo Werks Coilover T-shirt, compliments of AMI and Solo Werks 

As always, let us know if you have any questions on the Solo Werks product line, or if you would like to get a set for yourself 

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend!!!*

:beer::beer:Happy Canada Day Long Weekend to our fellow Canadians around the world:beer::beer:

All orders have been processed and are shipping out as we speak :thumbup:

We will be in the office most of the weekend working on a few of our project cars, and will be monitoring our PM's and emails :thumbup:

Our warehouse is well stocked with all Solo Werks part #'s, so we ship daily!

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here for you eace:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
As it is Canada Day in my country, I wanted to post something Canadian , but there is always the Star Wars side of it...
*
Welcome to a week of Holidays! Happy Canada day today and July the 4th for our American friends and Family later this week.

All orders from this weekend have been processed and shipped already :beer:

Currently our USA warehouse is only working from 6am to noon pacific time due to the 114F heat wave rolling through central California, so order cut off will be at 11am pacific time to get it out same day.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Forth of July to all our American Friends, Family and Customers!*

Have a great day of grilling, family, fireworks and summer relaxation! :beer:

Thanks!

Glen & the staff and families at AMI! eace:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SHUT THEM ALL DOWN!!!!!*

I am still laughing at this one....

Thanks to everyone who has ordered, emailed, PM'd and called about the Solo Werks product line!

All current orders are in process and the kits are shipping daily :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help eace:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Emperor Family Guy Cat mu hu ha ha*

Have some fun on the Star Wars Sound Boards Click Here = Afternoon Shot....Your welcome :beer:

That is all, no selling today just some fun 

Let us know if you have any questions on the Solo Werks product.

We look forward to hearing from you!!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Only a few more days until Waterfest - One less thing to wait for!*

For those of you that are already running Solo Werks coilovers I will be helping out Solo Werks at their booth this weekend at Waterfest, so come by and say hi and get a special edition free Solo Werks T-shirt just for liking their Facebook page!

I am told there will be show specials and product on hand (limited supply / first come first serve).

Let us know if you have any questions!

See you there!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Tuesday *

It was a long weekend, but we had a blast at Waterfest 19!

Thanks to the guys at Solo Werks and everyone we met out there :beer:

Shipping had another busy day today, and all orders are out and on their way to their new homes.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 

Glen @ AMI :wave:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This one made me laugh for a good five minutes * - for those of you that have kids you know what I mean!

Another busy day at AMI, with a good number of request and questions on the Solo Werks product line.

All orders and PM's have been processed and responded to, and tracking information has already been issued/emailed!

Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Having one of those Monday's? *

Thanks again for another great weekend of questions and orders!

All orders, PM's and questions have been processed/Answered :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help as always!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a great weekend 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*LOL Vader, you so crazy.* 

Thanks to everyone who has emailed/pm'd in and of course purchased! 

Keep the questions coming, we are here to help! 

Thanks 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

*Front driver squeak issue!*

Let me start off by saying that a few weeks ago i called AMI and their customer support was fantastic, answered all my questions about how the rear suspension was supposed to sit (spring on rightside up or upside down) and they were very patient and explained everything gladly to me. 

however, i am still having an issue with my front drivers side suspension =/ 
It squeaks all the time, i have the upgraded strut mounts and brand new bearings straight from VW.. i am contemplating taking it to a shop this weekend to have them take it apart. should it be a bad strut, how can i go about replacing them with you guys through warranty? it would really suck to have to leave my car at a shop for 2-3 weeks waiting for the replacement strut.. 

and (fingers crossed) is there anything else i should check while under there? i can provide pics and videos if needed.. 

thanks!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words! 

Very interesting - is it the same noise as you hear in the video that we have posted? 

Can you reproduce the noise by pressing on the bumper and moving the car up and down? Is it only going straight or while turning? 

It is possible it could be a bad mount, but it is also possible that it could be something out of alignment in the spring assembly. 

I did have a problem at one time during an install where the spring isolator that is between the main and the helper spring was misaligned and was rubbing on the threads. 

With the assembly on the car, and on the hoist I simply re-aligned the isolator and it has been noise free ever since. 

Otherwise, make sure that the mounts are clocked (not as critical but still something that should be looked at) 

Let me know a bit more about the noise and I can post up some more suggestions. 

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Getting a replacement 034mount..

What do you mean make sure the springs are clocked?? 

The squeak is always at its loudest in the early morning. When I get off work (when its incredibly hot because I live in Miami) the sound is usually gone

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Getting a replacement 034mount..
> 
> What do you mean make sure the springs are clocked??
> 
> ...












There is a tab on each of the mounts that should be clocked in the same direction as the factory mounts to ensure they work as intended.

The diagram above shows how they should be installed 

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

I see what your talking about now. Yes, I had ensured that the arrows were pointing to the front and rear of the car... I'd there anything else I should look for when taking it out this weekend it inspect?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> I see what your talking about now. Yes, I had ensured that the arrows were pointing to the front and rear of the car... I'd there anything else I should look for when taking it out this weekend it inspect?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


There is not much else to look at under there - but I did have a customer that had the noise come back after installing once before and he only had to go in and re-torque the 3 bolts that secure the mounts to the body. If it is the same noise as in the video that we posted then you may have a faulty new mount.

Just to be clear, you can reproduce the sound when the car is stationary while pushing on the fender?

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
They forgot Broda *

Welcome to the Weekend everyone!

Thanks for all the posts, PM's and orders 

We will be out of the office this weekend taking a well deserved bit of time off from the shop - have a great weekend and let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*New Release! Solo Werks B6 / B7 A4 kits - 2wd and Quattro!*

Solo Werks has just released the kits for the B6/7 A4's. We have a limited quantity on the shelf for $499 shipped to the lower 48 States - So Tell your Audi Friends!

For everyone else, all orders, emails and PM's have been processed and answered. Tracking numbers will be issued in the next hour or so :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Thought I should post up so that everyone knows that my squeaking problem is officially fixed!!!! Turned out to be a faulty 034motorsports mount. I had it replaced with a newer "black center" version... 

For comparison, these are both upgraded strut mounts. They apparently revised them recently.
(See pic below)

My passenger side still has the silver center (old) mount, while my driver side has the new black center redesign. (Squeaking was coming from drivers side) 













If its any consolidation to anyone, USP motorsports said they wouldn't even touch solowerks or fk coilovers, they blamed the squeak on the "cheap coilovers" and claimed to have never had a single returned mount...

However speaking with AMI I was told it was the mount with 100% certainty

Boy was USP wrong.. After trying to blame the "cheap coilovers" They took the chance and gave me a replacement mount and bam, squeak gone, nothing wrong with the solowerks. Turned out to be the mount (which has since even been updated)

Conclusion? 

Turns out solowerks coilovers are not only a huge bargain, but equal in function to even more expensive coils... Will they transform your car into a track beast? No, but if you want low height with a quiet ride, and acceptable ride quality, with stiffer more stable cornering.. go for it. I couldn't be happier. And would suggest these any day.


And for anyone reading this with any kind of squeaking issue, ensure the following during your install.. 

1-Get 034motorsports upgraded strut mount

2-Swap out the strut bearing

3-ensure that strut mount is facing right way (arrows towards front and rear of car)

4-make sure the center nut that connects the strut to the strut mount it tightened completely (when your installing try to compress the strut as much as possible when tightening or else you will think you tightened it enough, but you won't have) have a friend push down with all his force as you tighten it.

5- ensure end links are tightened properly

6- before installing, compress each shock/strut completely 10 times to move the fluid inside around. **never lay a strut leaning down on its side, always place it standing up leaning one something**

7- if all this fails, replace the strut mount. It worked for me, it'll work for you.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Placed my order this morning. Excited to get these in. Went with new mounts and bearings as well :beer:


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Thought I should post up so that everyone knows that my squeaking problem is officially fixed!!!! Turned out to be a faulty 034motorsports mount. I had it replaced with a newer "black center" version...
> 
> For comparison, these are both upgraded strut mounts. They apparently revised them recently.
> (See pic below)
> ...



I had the same squeak and various other noises from a set of RCE (KW V3s ($2400.00 coilovers)) on my STI, and for someone to outright blame noises on a "less expensive" coilover based on a price comparison is just plain arrogance/Ignorance.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OMG its actually real!!!*

I thought this was just a cool retro concept but it is a legit game 

For those who would like to waste an afternoon or so, you can play it here: http://www.retromundi.com/games/shootemup-games/retro-wars-asteroids.html

Now back to business 

All orders have been processed and shipped out as well as all emails and PM's replied to.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------

